# Rapido A Class Headlamp deflectors for France



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Off to France shortly in our Rapido 983M A class. 
I'm wondering what to do about adjusting the headlamps as the lights on the Rapido seem to be a custom type - much smaller than the standard Merc Sprinter on which the chassis is based.
Will the deflectors sold in eg Halfords fit these very small headlamps?


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes i have my same dilemma in my 972m. Will look fwd to any replies


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I found this info on another thread here re the Hella headlamps fitted to the A Class Rapidos. I won't have a chance to check this out until Friday but hopefully it will work:

If the light units fitted are the Hella round type, this reply from Hella UK might be of help

Thank you for your enquiry.

These lamps are relatively simple to convert from UK dip to continental
dip. You will need to remove the dip beam light units from the vehicle.
If you have a four headlamp system this will be the outer light unit on
each side.

On the back of each lamp you will see three screws. Two in slotted
holes and one in a circular hole with an unused hole next to it.
Undo the two screws in the slotted holes slightly and remove screw from
the circular hole fully.
Now twist the light unit so the screws in the slotted holes are at the
other end of each slot and the unused circular hole now lines up to the
hole in the front body of the light.
Replace and tighten all three screws removed.

To convert it back to UK dip reverse the process.

Hope this helps.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Nancy Abnett
Hella UK Ltd
Technical Department
Wildmere Industrial Estate, Banbury, Oxon
OX16 3JU. United Kingdom


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Those instructions sound wonderful, but everytime I've tried to alter the lamps I can't get a screwdriver in properly, despite trying from above, below or from the wheel arch.

A set of Halford deflectors is what I've used (and left on, and passed the MOT), carrying a spare set as I lost one in a storm and could only get "Continental to UK" type in Spain.

Having said "Halfords", I found the ones sold at the ferry shop in Portsmouth were actually cheaper!

Enjoy the trip - Gordon (Rapido 925M)


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Gordon.
I'll give it a try and if it's too difficult I'll just use the deflectors as you suggest

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you would be amazed at how many people just don't bother  - me included  I drove in the dark for about 5 miles on our recent trip in France - from the Tunnel terminal to calais yacht basin. The rest of the time it was daylight when driving.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont waste your money on the type sold by Halfords and others which work by blocking light not deflecting it.

Try these from Metro they are their latest design and believe me are the best on the market and I have tried them all over the years including using masking tape. You wont get them in Halfords only at certain motoring stores or direct or from traders such as this one on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400013986889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why is it that you never see a continental MH with beam deflectors when they are in the UK?? 

Serious question not a wind up!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Makems,

On my previous Rapido Aclass - 948M - I twisted the lights as instructed in your previous reply. It is very fiddly and you need a philips type screwdriver with a 90 degree bend in it.

I have read somewhere that your insurance is nul and void if the headlights are not converted - even in daylight if you have an accident. They will try every trick to get out of honouring a claim.

On my current motorhome, a Sprinter conversion (James Cook) I use the whole continental light units for continental travels and change them over only for the MOT!!
Good luck,
Mike


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Why is it that you never see a continental MH with beam deflectors when they are in the UK??
> 
> Serious question not a wind up!


If they are Hella then may be the deflectors are not needed. It turns out that the Hella dips on my van just dip down and not down and left. I have a switch in the cab that controls how much drop to give the dipped lights.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Have a read through this thread. I t may be of some use.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102985-.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Why is it that you never see a continental MH with beam deflectors when they are in the UK??
> 
> Serious question not a wind up!


they only dip down, not to the right.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful.....ask and you shall receive. Will bookmark this thread and come January and the Ferry to Santander will look again carefully at the headlights and decide..... fiddly philips screwdriver, halfords, sticky tape, pompey ferry shop or .... just drive in the day!!!
Thanks All. Really is a great forum this.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look HERE where this issue received extensive discussion. Go to page five for the final solution.
I can now change mine while queuing for the ferry in less than two minutes.


----------

